# Home insemination and iui



## Woody998 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi I'm 34 and had an ectopic pregnancy (lost Fallopian tube but kept ovary which is apparently working and ovulating - unsure how this egg gets to my other Fallopian tube!!!) and my husband is now terrified of me getting pregnant again as I nearly died. He's been told by consultants this won't happen and I'd be monitored but he says he can't risk seeing me that ill again. I'm desperate so (not through choice!) have been trying home insemination - I'm not on the pill and we use condoms or at certain times of the month - eg when I'm ovulating I fein not being in the mood and he ejaculates on me and I collect it in a pot with conceive plus (I have been told this gel has ions in it that help the sperm swim) and then using a syringe gently squirt it in. I then lie with my hips elevated for 30 mins. This isn't working. I've done this for a year! Can anyone suggest any tips - I take pregnacare conception pills to give me more folic acid and correct nutrients. I use a long syringe to get it further up towards my cervix and have an external orgasm which apparently dips my cervix down into seminal fluid. Please please anyone done this successfully? And any tips? Kits I can buy?

I've seen IUI but without husband's concent (I don't agree really doing it behind his back but desperate) they won't do it. If he did consent is it as simple as taking the collected semen to them and them implanting it? What does it entail? I'm sorry for sounding thick but I'm on here as a last resort and hoping someone can help me - thank you in advance


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Woody,

I really think you need to have a proper chat with your husband.  He really needs to sort his problems out.  In order to proceed with IUI you would in fact need your DH with you, as he would need to produce a sample at the clinic.  You can't just walk in there with it.  There are also various tests together you would have to have before you embarked on treatment and consultation's together.

The problem you have, is that apart from the loss of a tube you don't actually have any major fertility issues.  I can understand you are desperate, but I really think your current method of trying to get pregnant is not quite right.  Also although the ovary maybe working, with no Fallopian tube the egg would be unable to be fertilised and travel to the womb.

So, if you did get pregnant, how would you convince him it was his?  Would he demand DNA test's?  Would he leave you?

It be honest, I am unsure of what else to say to you.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Woody998 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello I'm afraid I don't know all these acronyms so if you could reply with words if be really grateful - ha ha 

I'm trying home insemination (I'm 33 and ovulating 2-3 eggs each cycle apparently - my biological father is a fraternal twin so I obviously follow my Nan) - I tried syringing for 3 months then read that a softcup with the semen in was better. Tried with and without conceive+ (to help the swimmers) and 4 months on (having tracked my ovulation and hubby has a high sperm count) it's still not working. Can anyone please offer any advice? Any tips?

I had an ectopic 4 years ago and lost a Fallopian tube but still have both ovaries. My gynae said that the ovary with no Fallopian tube can release an egg and it will be "attracted" to the other Fallopian tube so you can still get pregnant if ovulating from that Side.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi

Sorry to be so abrupt, but you have mentioned Hubby and ectopic pregnancy so I am assuming you are man and wife and not same sex partners? ..... just curios then why you are trying home insemination and not regular intercourse??

sorry if I have picked you up completely wrong.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi Woody

I was really confused about your post and worried that I had got a bit mixed up so had a look at your other post.

I am firstly so sorry that you had to go through what sounds like a very horrible time regarding your ectopic, and glad you have come back to full health, but I really have to say that I don't think this is the right way to go about things.  How will your hubby feel if you do get pregnant using your method.  

I can understand that having a baby is very important to you, as it is to all of us here in FF but conceiving no matter how it is done should be a time for you and your hubby to share.  As it was some time ago now that you went through the scary time of the ectopic, maybe now hubby will be a little more relaxed.  You both really really need to talk.

I really hope you can both work it out I wish you every success with your dream to have a baby together.

Somewhere xxxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Woody,

I have merged your two post together.

I really think you need to speak to your husband about this and tell him what you are doing, as personally I feel that if you do get pregnant he will feel betrayed and angry.

Sharry


----------

